# Sorry - Another Change of mod ..............



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Evening Ladies,

I just wanted to  let you all know that i have taken the decision to step down from the board.
I haven't really been able to help Struthie in the way i should have done and it would be unfair of me to leave that situation to continue 

Therefore I will be handing my trusty Batton to Ajax - Amanda - who will Joining  struthie on the board
as of next week 

Amanda - Welcome aboard 

& Ruth - Thanks so much for all your support recently   

Love to all 

xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm very sorry to see you go Lobby.

Welcome Amanda I'm sure you will be happy with us.

I hope you didn't all get your hopes up that I was off and that you could all start saying that Ch word  

Thanks for everything Looby,don't be a stranger ok xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh Looby gonna miss ya hun

Ajax/Amanda - we are very well behaved over here and never mention the word CHRISTMAS


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Louby and welcome Ajax, b4 you go can you un close the fun day thread as its getting so close ?


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for all you have done for us Looby   Hope we will still 'see' you around  

Welcome back Ajax buddy. How are the twins? Looking forward to catching up on all your news...especially your American adventure...is that a permanent move? I'm afraid to say that I'm still here and still trying  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Ajax, Murtle is still trying, very trying indeed  
Welcome aboard & should you need any information on the naughty girls please feel free to ask I'll be only too pleased to help you 

Looby -  thanks for everything I hope you will stay in touch   & wish you all the very best for the future.

Struthie - 

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

AAARRRRRRggghhhhh !!! Erica is naught cos she said the *C* word 

Looby-thanks for looking after us nutters  you did a fab job.

Amanda-welcome hun.hows you doing you yank(as you can tell its Erica you have to watch out for)

Me and Moomin are the good girls 

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Me and Kelly are very well behaved ..... we are the good girls and never cause any grief


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Apart from doing a bit of this

                            ​


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

You two are so naughty,if you keep on I will have to separate you!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

But Miss, please don't Miss, I will cry        (well I do anyway  )

I will tell my mummy and daddy if you split me and Kelly up  and I will scream and scream and scream until I am sick


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Thank you all for the welcome!

Can't believe there are any naughty ladies over here on IUI - if there is I am shocked to say the least 

Looby - Thank you so much for your patience in covering this long and allowing me to get my head a little straighter - I did say a little!!  

Struthie - I look forward to gaining your insight into these boards and of course the warnings about the one's to watch!!

Murtle - Lovely to "see" you again.  Can't believe how long its been.  All well here with hyper-active 15 months old babies - they are growing up way too fast!  America is a hope to be permanant thing.  So far things are great but that may be because the rose tinted glasses are still on - mind you, we have already bought far too much stuff to go back home now - we are seriously ripped off in the UK with EVERYTHING!!

Kelly - Hiya hun.  Lilly and Harry are so lovely! Shall we trade for a week?? 

Erika - please do tell who to watch out for?

Quick question - Why can't we say the "ch" word??  Or should I not ask??

A x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Amanda and welcome 

The ch word is an unwritten rule I'm afraid  

Mind you that doesn't stop certain ladies flouting that rule - their names being with "M" and "K" so watch out  

Anway welcome and I will pm you when I get a mo ok xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Who would they be Struthie ?

*CHRISTMAS  *​


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

But I just love "ch" time.  Is tehre a certain time of the year we can shout it out??  Maybe from September onwards??


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry..I know I don't post here but just wanted to say..

Bah Humbug to the christmas people!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Ajax said:


> But I just love "ch" time. Is tehre a certain time of the year we can shout it out?? Maybe from September onwards??


september!!! er i dont think so - 1st Dec is the cut off   looby are you sure she's the right mod for us, what have you done 

mrs redcap - i'm with you!!!
kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey Im with Amanda on this one (and Moomin my good buddy and the naughty Erica cos she started it)

So if Amanda sys we can start in september we can!!! ner ner ne ner ner

[fly]HO,HO,HO MEEEEEEERRRRRYYYYY CHRISTMAS !!!!!!![/fly]

kELLY(THE ONE WHO WAS ALWAYS NAUGHTY AT SCHOOL)


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

- At least some people over here believe in festive spirit  

BTW, some peeps over on this side of the pond already have Christmas (oh no I said it - better slap my own wrists!) decorations up   BUT you should see how OTT they are about Halloween - its flippin mental to say the least! Will try and post pics of the houses nearer the time!

A x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I've seen on TV how OTT they are over there!!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I don't think Amanda was the right choice after all do you girls


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh no!     

Shall I just run off and leave you too it then hun


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Amanda - you stay here Hun, at least we can talk christmas with you not like the miserable ones who won't let us talk about it until 1st December !


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

See!! Im the "nice", happy festive mod - sounds like some of the girls over here need one of these..................... 


Thank you moomin and Kelly  - my 2 new bestest friends


----------

